# Jig for short logs and blocks



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

This is a jig I made for sawing short logs and firewood size blocks. I use this mostly for sawing blocks into bowl blanks for turning. These are Wilton clamps that I can saw up to 30 in with. You could use longer clamps.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Clever :yes:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I think that's the answer to alot of how to mill shorties.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

That's a different approach to it. :icon_cool: I'm going to steal your idea for some upcoming projects. I needed to build one anyway and there's allways some shoths around the mill that I don't want to make into firewood. Plus, I've got some small local exotics in the pipeline.

How do you handle those last few cuts?


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey Dirtclod, when I get a flat side wide enough to reach from clamp to clamp I turn it over and reclamp it. I can cut down to about 2 inches thick without hitting the clamps. Make sure you turn the clamp handles down when you tighten them. The Wilton clamps are a little pricey but you can crank them down tight. You could probably use other clamps as well. 
Randy


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Ingenuity in action. Nice planning.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I missed this thread. Nice jig dustmaker. I like that better than my own!


----------

